# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون الاستثمار رقم 8 لسنة 1997م

## حازم عطاالله

*قانون الاستثمار*قانون رقم 8 لسنة 1997
بإصدار قانون ضمانات وحوافز الاستثمارباسم الشعبرئيس الجمهورية

قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتى نصه ، وقد أصدرناه :

قــرر :

( المادة الأولى )

يعمل بأحكام القانون المرافق فى شأن ضمانات وحوافز الاستثمار.

( المادة الثانية )

مع مراعاة حكم المادة (18) من القانون المرافق لا تخل أحكامه بالمزايا والإعفاءات الضريبية وغيرها من الضمانات والحوافز المقررة للشركات والمنشآت القائمة وقت العمل به، وتظل هذه الشركات والمنشآت محتفظة بتلك المزايا والإعفاءات والضمانات والحوافز إلى أن تنتهى المدد الخاصة بها، وذلك طبقاً للتشريعات والإتفاقيات المستمدة منها.

( المادة الثالثة )

تحل الجهة الإدارية المختصة بتنفيذ أحكام القانون المرافق محل الهيئة العامة للاستثمار ومجلس إدارتها ورئيس جهازها التنفيذى، ويصدر بتحديد تلك الجهة وبيان اختصاصاتها وتنظيم عملها ووضع اللوائح المتعلقة بنظم العاملين بها دون التقيد بالنظم الحكومية قرار من رئيس الجمهورية وإلى أن يصدر هذا القرار تعتبر الهيئة العامة للاستثمار هى الجهة الإدارية المختصة فى حكم القانون المرافق، ويستمر العمل بالقواعد المنظمة لشئون العاملين بهذه الهيئة.
( المادة الرابعة )

مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة السابقة، يلغى قانون الاستثمار الصادر بالقانون رقم 230 لسنة 1989، عدا الفقرة الثالثة من المادة (20) من القانون سالف الذكر(1) .

كما تلغى المادتان ( 5 و 5 مكرراً ) من القانون رقم 1 لسنة 1973 فى شأن المنشآت الفندقية والسياحية ، والمواد ( 21 و 24 و 25 ) من القانون رقم 59 لسنة 1979 فى شأن المجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة، والمادة (30) من القانون رقم 95 لسنة 1995 فى شأن التأجير التمويلى، كما يلغى كل حكم آخر يخالف أحكام القانون المرافق.

( المادة الخامسة )

يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون المرافق خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ العمل به، وإلى أن تصدر هذه اللائحة يستمر العمل باللوائح والقرارات القائمة فى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكامه.

( المادة السادسة )

ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره.

يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة، وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها.

صدر برئاسة الجمهورية فى 4 المحرم سنة 1418 هـ.(الموافق 11 مايو سنة 1997م).حسنى مبـاركالباب الأول : أحكــام عامـــهمادة 1تسرى أحكام هذا القانون على جميع الشركات والمنشآت، أياً كان النظام القانونى الخاضعة له، التى تنشأ بعد تاريخ العمل به لمزاولة نشاطها فى أى من المجالات الآتية :
- استصلاح واستزراع الأراضى البور والصحراوية أو أحدهما.
- الإنتاج الحيوانى والداجنى والسمكى.
- الصناعة والتعدين.
- الفنادق والموتيلات والشقق الفندقية والقرى السياحية والنقل السياحى.
- النقل المبرد للبضائع والثلاجات الخاصة بحفظ الحاصلات الزراعية والمنتجات الصناعية والمواد الغذائية ومحطات الحاويات وصوامع الغلال.
- النقل الجوى والخدمات المرتبطة به بطريق مباشر.
- النقل البحرى لأعالى البحار.
- الخدمات البترولية المساندة لعمليات الحفر والاستكشاف ونقل وتوصيل الغاز.
- الإسكان الذى تؤجر وحداته بالكامل خالية لأغراض السكن غير الإدارى.
- البنية الأساسية من مياه شرب وصرف وكهرباء وطرق واتصالات.
- المستشفيات والمراكز الطبية والعلاجية التى تقدم 10% من طاقتها بالمجان.
- التأجير التمويلى.
- ضمان الاكتتاب فى الأوراق المالية.
- رأس المال المخاطر.
- إنتاج برامج وأنظمة الحاسبات الآلية.
- المشروعات الممولة من الصندوق الاجتماعى للتنمية.
ويجوز لمجلس الوزراء إضافة مجالات أخرى تتطلبها حاجة البلاد.
وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون شروط وحدود المجالات المشار إليها .
مادة 2يكون تمتع الشركات والمنشآت ذات الأغراض والأنشطة المتعددة بضمانات وحوافز الاستثمار، بما فى ذلك من إعفاءات ضريبية، مقصوراً على نشاطها الخاص بالمجالات المحددة فى المادة السابقة وتلك التى يضيفها مجلس الوزراء.مادة 3لا تخل أحكام هذا القانون بأية مزايا أو إعفاءات ضريبية أو غيرها من ضمانات وحوافز أفضل مقررة بتشريعات أخرى أو اتفاقيات.مادة 4تتولى الجهة الإدارية المختصة مراجعة عقود تأسيس الشركات وأنظمتها الأساسية، ويذكر فى بيانات عقود التأسيس والأنظمة أسماء الأطراف المتعاقدة والشكل القانونى للشركة واسمها وموضوع نشاطها ومدتها ورأسمالها ونسب مشاركة الأطراف المصرية وغير المصرية ووسائل الاكتتاب فيها وحقوق والتزامات الشركاء. وتعد العقود الابتدائية والأنظمة الأساسية لشركات المساهمة أو التوصية بالأسهم أو الشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة وفقاً للنماذج التى يصدر بها قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.
ويتعين التصديق على توقيعات الشركاء على عقود الشركات أياً كان شكلها القانونى مقابل رسم تصديق مقدراه ربع فى المائة من قيمة رأس المال المدفوع بحد أقصى مقداره خمسمائة جنيه أو ما يعادلها من النقد الأجنبى بحسب الأحوال سواء تم التصديق فى مصر أو لدى السلطات المصرية فى الخارج.
ويصدر بالترخيص بتأسيس الشركات التى تنشأ وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون وتتمتع بمزاياه، قرار من الجهة الإدارية المختصة، ويكون لهذه الشركات الشخصية الاعتبارية اعتباراً من تاريخ قيدها فى السجل التجارى، ويتم نشر النظام الأساسى للشركة وعقد تأسيسها وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات التى تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.
وتسرى الأحكام المتقدمة على كل تعديل فى نظام الشركة.مادة 5 تتولى الجهة الإدارية التى تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون تخصيص الأراضى المملوكة للدولة أو للأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة واللازمة للشركات والمنشآت وإبرام العقود الخاصة بها بالنيابة عن الجهات المعنية، وتلتزم هذه الجهات بموافاة تلك الجهة بجميع الخرائط والبيانات الخاصة بالأراضى المتاحة لديها لهذا الغرض وبشروط وقواعد التعاقد بشأنها.
كما تتولى هذه الجهة الحصول من الجهات المعنية، بالنيابة عن أصحاب الشركات والمنشآت، على جميع التراخيص اللازمة لإنشائها وإدارتها وتشغيلها.مادة 6 يكون طلب رفع الدعوى الجنائية فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 124 من قانون الجمارك الصادر بالقانون رقم 66 لسنة 1963 و 191 من قانون الضرائب على الدخل الصادر بالقانون رقم 157 لسن 1981 و 45 من قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 و 9 من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 بتنظيم التعامل بالنقد الأجنبى، بعد أخذ رأى الجهة الإدارية المختصة إذا كان المتهم بارتكاب الجريمة تابعاً لإحدى الشركات أو المنشآت الخاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون.
ويتعين على الجهة الإدارية المختصة إبداء رأيها فى هذا الشأن خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ ورود كتاب استطلاع الرأى إليها، وإلا جاز طلب رفع الدعوى.مادة 7يجوز تسوية منازعات الاستثمار المتعلقة بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون بالطريقة التى يتم الاتفاق عليها مع المستثمر، كما يجوز الاتفاق بين الأطراف المعنية على تسوية هذه المنازعات فى إطار الاتفاقيات السارية بين جمهورية مصر العربية ودولة المستثمر أو فى إطار الاتفاقية الخاصة بتسوية المنازعات الناشئة عن الاستثمارات بين الدول وبين رعايا الدول الأخرى التى انضمت إليها جمهورية مصر العربية بالقانون رقم 90 لسنة 1971، وذلك بالشروط والأوضاع وفى الأحوال التى تسرى فيها تلك الاتفاقيات، أو وفقاً لأحكام قانون التحكيم فى المواد المدنية والتجارية الصادر بالقانون رقم 27 لسنة 1994، كما يجوز الاتفاق على تسوية المنازعات المشار إليها بطريق التحكيم أمام مركز القاهرة الإقليمى للتحكيم التجارى الدولى.الباب الثانى : ضمانـات الاسـتثمارمادة 8 لا يجوز تأميم الشركات والمنشآت أو مصادرتها.مادة 9لا يجوز بالطريق الإدارى فرض الحراسة على الشركات والمنشآت أو الحجز على أموالها أو الاستيلاء أو التحفظ عليها أو تجميدها أو مصادرتها.مادة 10لا يجوز لأية جهة إدارية التدخل فى تسعير منتجات الشركات والمنشآت، أو تحديد ربحها.مادة 11لا يجوز لأية جهة إدارية إلغاء أو إيقاف الترخيص بالانتفاع بالعقارات التى رخص بالانتفاع بها للشركة أو المنشأة، كلها أو بعضها، إلا فى حالة مخالفة شروط الترخيص.
ويصدر قرار الإلغاء أو الإيقاف من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض الجهة الإدارية المختصة، ولصاحب الشأن الطعن فى هذا القرار أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إعلانه أو العلم به.مادة 12يكون للشركات والمنشآت الحق فى تملك أراضى البناء والعقارات المبنية اللازمة لمباشرة نشاطها والتوسع فيه، أياً كانت جنسية الشركاء أو محال إقامتهم أو نسب مشاركتهم.مادة 13مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام القوانين واللوائح والقرارات المنظمة للاستيراد للشركات والمنشآت أن تستورد بذاتها أو عن طريق الغير ما تحتاج إليه فى إنشائها أو التوسع فيها أو تشغيلها من مستلزمات إنتاج ومواد وآلات ومعدات وقطع غيار ووسائل نقل مناسبة لطبيعة نشاطها، وذلك دون حاجة لقيدها فى سجل المستوردين.
كما يكون للشركات والمنشآت أن تصدر منتجاتها بالذات أو بالوساطة دون ترخيص وبغير حاجة لقيدها فى سجل المصدرين.مادة 14لا تخضع شركات المساهمة أو التوصية بالأسهم أو ذات المسئولية المحدودة، التى يقتصر نشاطها على المجالات المشار إليها فى المادة (1) من هذا القانون، لأحكام المواد (17 و 18و 19و 41) والفقرتين الأولى والرابعة من المادة (77) والمواد ( 83و 92و 93) من قانون شركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة الصادر بالقانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981.
ويجوز تداول حصص التأسيس والأسهم خلال السنتين الماليتين الأوليين للشركة بموافقة رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو من يفوضه.
وتحل الجهة الإدارية المختصة محل مصلحة الشركات فى تطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981 المشار إليه ولائحته التنفيذية، وذلك بالنسبة للشركات السالف الإشارة إليها.
ولا تخضع شركات المساهمة لأحكام القانون رقم 73 لسنة 1973 بشأن تحديد شروط وإجراءات انتخاب ممثلى العمال فى مجالس إدارة وحدات القطاع العام والشركات المساهمة والجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة، ويبين نظام الشركة طريقة اشتراك العاملين فى إدارتها وذلك على النحو الذى تحدده اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.مادة 15تستثنى شركات المساهمة من تطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 113 لسنة 1958 فى شأن التعيين فى وظائف شركات المساهمة والمؤسسات العامة ، والمادة 24 من قانون العمل الصادر بالقانون رقم 137 لسنة 1981الباب الثالث: حوافز الاستثمارالفصل الأول : الإعفاءات الضريبيةمادة 16تعفى من الضريبة على إيرادات النشاط التجارى والصناعى أو الضريبة على أرباح شركات الأموال بحسب الأحوال، أرباح الشركات والمنشآت وأنصبة الشركاء فيها، وذلك لمدة خمس سنوات تبدأ من أول سنة مالية تالية لبداية الإنتاج أو مزاولة النشاط.
ويكون الإعفاء لمدة عشر سنوات بالنسبة للشركات والمنشآت التى تقام داخل المناطق الصناعية الجديدة والمجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة والمناطق النائية التى يصدر بتحديدها قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء، وكذلك المشروعات الجديدة الممولة من الصندوق الاجتماعى للتنمية.مادة 17تعفى من الضريبة على إيرادات النشاط التجارى والصناعى، أو الضريبة على أرباح شركات الأموال بحسب الأحوال، أرباح الشركات والمنشآت التى تمارس نشاطها خارج الوادى القديم وكذا أنصبة الشركاء فيها، يستوى فى ذلك أن تكون منشأة خارج هذا الوادى أو منقولة منه، وذلك لمدة عشرين سنة تبدأ من أول سنة مالية تالية لبداية الإنتاج أو مزاولة النشاط.
ويصدر بتحديد المناطق التى يسرى عليها هذا النص قرار من مجلس الوزراء.مادة 18تستكمل الشركات والمنشآت والمشروعات الممولة من الصندوق الاجتماعى للتنمية القائمة فى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون والتى تزاول نشاطها فى المجالات المشار إليها فى المادة (1) من هذا القانون، مدد الإعفاء المنصوص عليها فى المادتين السابقتين إذا كانت مدد الإعفاء المقرة لها لم تنته فى ذلك التاريخ.مادة 19فى تطبيق أحكام المواد السابقة تشمل السنة الأولى للإعفاء المدة من تاريخ بدء الإنتاج أو مزاولة النشاط بحسب الأحوال حتى نهاية السنة المالية التالية لذلك وعلى الشركة أو المنشأة إخطار الجهة الإدارية المختصة بتاريخ بدء الإنتاج أو مزاولة النشاط خلال شهر من ذلك التاريخ.مادة 20تعفى من ضريبة الدمغة ومن رسوم التوثيق والشهر عقود تأسيس الشركات والمنشآت وعقود القرض والرهن المرتبطة بأعمالها، وذلك لمدة ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ القيد فى السجل التجارى.
كما تعفى من الضريبة والرسوم المشار إليها عقود تسجيل الأراضى اللازمة لإقامة الشركات والمنشآت.مادة 21يعفى من الضريبة على أرباح شركات الأموال مبلغ يعادل نسبة من رأس المال المدفوع تحدد بسعر البنك المركزى المصرى للإقراض والخصم عن سنة المحاسبة، وذلك بشرط أن تكون الشركة من شركات المساهمة وأن تكون أسهمها مقيدة بإحدى بورصات الأوراق المالية.مادة 22 تعفى من الضريبة على إيرادات رؤوس الأموال المنقولة عوائد السندات وصكوك التمويل والأوراق المالية الأخرى المماثلة التى تصدرها شركات المساهمة بشرط أن تطرح فـى اكتتات عام وأن تكون مقيدة بإحدى بورصات الأوراق المالية.مادة 23تسرى على الشركات والمنشآت أحكام المادة 4 من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية الصادر بالقانون رقم 186 لسنة 1986 الخاصة بتحصيل ضريبة جمركية بفئة موحدة مقدارها 5% من القيمة، وذلك على جميع ما تستورده من آلات ومعدات وأجهزة لازمة لإنشائها.مادة 24 تعفى الأرباح الناتجة عن إندماج الشركات أو تقسيمها أو تغيير شكلها القانونى من الضرائب والرسوم التى تستحق بسبب الإندماج أو التقسيم أو تغيير الشكل القانونى.مادة 25 تتمتع الشركات والمنشآت الدامجة والمندمجة والشركات والمنشآت التى يتم تقسيمها أو تغيير شكلها القانونى بالإعفاءات المقررة لها قبل الاندماج أو التقسيم أو تغيير الشكل القانونى إلى أن تنتهى مدد الإعفاء الخاصة بها، ولا يترتب على الإندماج أو التقسيم أو تغييرالشكل القانونى أية إعفاءات ضريبية جديدة.مادة 26يعفى من الضريبة عل إيرادات النشاط التجارى والصناعى، أو الضريبة على أرباح شركات الأموال بحسب الأحوال، ناتج تقييم الحصص العينية التى تدخل فى تأسيس شركات المساهمة أو التوصية بالأسهم أو الشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة أو فى زيادة رأسمالها.مادة 27تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون الشروط والقواعد والإجراءات الخاصة بالتمتع بالإعفاءات الضريبية تلقائياً دون توقف عل موافقة إدارية، على أن يلغى الإعفاء فى حالة مخالفة تلك الشروط والقواعد.
ويصدر بإلغاء الإعفاء قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض الجهة الإدارية المختصة، ولصاحب الشأن الطعن فى هذا القرار أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إعلانه أو العلم به.الفصل الثانى : تخصيص الأراضىمادة 28يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء، بناء على اقتراح الوزير المختص، تخصيص الأراضى المملوكة للدولة أو للأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة للشركات والمنشآت التى تقام فى مناطق معينة فى المجالات المحددة فى المادة (1) من هذا القانون، وذلك دون مقابل وطبقاً للإجراءات المنصوص عليها فى اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.الفصل الثالث : المناطق الحرةمادة 29 يكون إنشاء المنطقة الحرة التى تشمل مدينة بأكملها بقانون.
وتنشأ المناطق الحرة العامة بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على إقتراح الجهة الإدارية المختصة، وذلك لإقامة المشروعات التى يرخص بها أياً كان شكلها القانونى.
ويجوز بقرار من الجهة الإدارية المختصة إنشاء مناطق حرة خاصة تقتصر كل منها على مشروع واحد إذا اقتضت طبيعته ذلك.
كما يجوز للجهة الإدارية المختصة الموافقة على تحويل أحد المشروعات المقامة داخل البلاد إلى منطقة حرة خاصة فى ضوء الضوابط التى تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.
ويتضمن القرار الصادر بإنشاء المنطقة الحرة بياناً بموقعها وحدودها.
ويتولى إدارة المنطقة الحرة العامة مجلس إدارة يصدر بتشكيله وتعيين رئيسه قرار من الجهة الإدارية المختصة.
ويختص مجلس الإدارة بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية والقرارات التى تصدرها الجهة المشار إليها.مادة 30تضع الجهة الإدارية المختصة السياسة التى تسير عليها المناطق الحرة، ولها أن تتخذ ما تراه لازماً من القرارات لتحقيق الغرض الذى تنشأ هذه المناطق من أجله وعلى الأخص:
( أ ) وضع اللوائح والنظم اللازمة لإدارة المناطق الحرة.
( ب) وضع شروط منح التراخيص وشغل الأراضى والعقارات وقواعد دخول البضائع وخروجها وأحكام قيدها ومقابل شغل الأماكن التى تودع بها وفحص المستندات والمراجعة، والنظام الخاص برقابة هذه المناطق وحراستها وتحصيل الرسوم المستحقة للدولة.مادة 31يختص مجلس إدارة المنطقة الحرة العامة بالترخيص فى إقامة المشروعات ويصدر بالترخيص للمشروع بمزاولة النشاط قرار من رئيس مجلس إدارة المنطقة.
ويجب أن يتضمن الترخيص بياناً بالأغراض التى منح من أجلها ومدة سريانه ومقدار الضمان المالى الذى يؤدية المرخص له، ولا يجوز النزول عن الترخيص كلياً أو جزئياً إلا بموافقة الجهة التى أصدرته، ويكون رفض منح الترخيص أو عدم الموافقة على النزول عنه بقرار مسبب، ويجوز لصاحب الشأن أن يتظلم منه إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة طبقاً للقواعد والإجراءات التى تبينها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.
ولا يتمتع المرخص له بالإعفاءات أو المزايا المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون إلا فى حدود الأغراض المبينة فى الترخيص.مادة 32 مع مراعاة الأحكام التى تقررها القوانين واللوائح بشأن منع تداول بعض البضائع أو المواد، لا تخضع البضائع التى تصدرها مشروعات المنطقة الحرة إلى خارج البلاد أو تستوردها لمزاولة نشاطها للقواعد الخاصة بالاستيراد والتصدير ولا للإجراءات الجمركية الخاصة بالصادرات والواردات، كما لا تخضع للضرائب الجمركية والضريبة العامة على المبيعات وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم.
وتعفى من الضرائب الجمركية والضريبة العامة على المبيعات وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم جميع الأدوات والمهمات والآلات ووسائل النقل الضرورية اللازمة لمزاولة النشاط المرخص به للمشروعات داخل المناطق الحرة عدا سيارات الركوب.
وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون إجراءات نقل البضائع وتأمينها من بدء تفريغها حتى وصولها إلى المناطق الحرة وبالعكس.
وللجهة الإدارية المختصة السماح بإدخال البضائع والمواد والأجزاء والخامات المحلية والأجنبية – المملوكة للمشروع أو للغير – من داخل البلاد إلى المنطقة الحرة بصفة مؤقتة لإصلاحها أو لإجراء عمليات صناعية عليها وإعادتها لداخل البلاد دون خضوعها لقواعد الاستيراد المطبقة، وذلك على النحو الذى تبينه اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.
ويتم تحصيل الضريبة الجمركية على قيمة الإصلاح وفقاً لأحكام القوانين الجمركية.
ويطبق حكم المادة 33 من هذا القانون فى شأن العمليات الصناعية.مادة 33 يكون الاستيراد من المناطق الحرة إلى داخل البلاد طبقاً للقواعد العامة للاستيراد من الخارج.
وتؤدى الضرائب الجمركية على البضائع التى تستورد من المنطقة الحرة للسوق المحلى كما لو كانت مستوردة من الخارج.
أما المنتجات المستوردة من مشروعات المناطق الحرة والتى تشتمل على مكونات محلية وأخرى أجنبية، فيكون وعاء الضريبة الجمركية بالنسبة لها هو قيمة المكونات الأجنبية بالسعر السائد وقت خروجها من المنطقة الحرة إلى داخل البلاد، بشرط ألا تزيد الضريبة الجمركية المستحقة عل المكونات الأجنبية عن الضريبة المستحقة على المنتج النهائى المستورد من الخارج.
وتتمثل المكونات الأجنبية فى الأجزاء والمواد الأجنبية المستوردة حسب حالتها عند الدخول إلى المنطقة الحرة دون حساب تكاليف التشغيل بتلك المنطقة.
وتعتبر المنطقة الحرة فيما يتعلق بحساب النولون بلد المنشأ بالنسبة للمنتجات المصنعة فيها.مادة 34 يبلغ مدير جمرك المنطقة الحرة رئيس المنطقة بحالات النقص أو الزيادة غير المبررة عما أدرج فى قائمة الشحن فى عدد الطرود أو محتوياتها أو البضائع المحفوظة أو المنفرطة ( الصب )، وذلك إذا كانت واردة برسم المنطقة الحرة.
ويصدر قرار من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بتنظيم المسئولية عن الحالات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة السابقة وبنسب التسامح فيها.مادة 35 لا تخضع المشروعات التى تقام فى المناطق الحرة والأرباح التى توزعها لأحكام قوانين الضرائب والرسوم السارية فى مصر.
ومع ذلك تخضع هذه المشروعات لرسم سنوى مقداره 1% (واحد فى المائة) من قيمة السلع عند الدخول بالنسبة لمشروعات التخزين ومن قيمة السلع عند الخروج بالنسبة لمشروعات التصنيع والتجميع، وتعفى من هذا الرسم تجارة البضائع العابرة (ترانزيت) المحددة الوجهة.
وتخضع المشروعات التى لا يقتضى نشاطها الرئيسى إدخال أو إخراج سلع لرسم سنوى مقداره 1% ( واحد فى المائة ) من إجمالى الإيرادات التى تحققها، وذلك من واقع الحسابات المعتمدة من أحد المحاسبين القانونيين.
وفى جميع الأحوال تلتزم المشروعات بأداء مقابل الخدمات الذى تحدده اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.مادة 36 لا تخضع الشركات التى تمارس نشاطها فى المناطق الحرة العامة للأحكام المنصوص عليها فى القانونين رقمى 73 لسنة 1973 و 159 لسنة 1981.مادة 37تعفى مشروعات النقل البحرى التى تنشأ فى المناطق الحرة من الشروط الخاصة بجنسية مالك السفينة والعاملين عليها المنصوص عليها فى قانون التجارة البحرية، وفى القانون رقم 84 لسنة 1949 بشأن تسجيل السفن التجارية.
كما تستثنى السفن المملوكة لهذه المشروعات من أحكام القانون رقم 12 لسنة 1964 بإنشاء المؤسسة المصرية العامة للنقل البحرى.مادة 38يلتزم المرخص له بالتأمين على المبانى والآلات والمعدات ضد جميع الحوادث، كما يلتزم بإزالتها على نفقته الخاصة خلال المدة التى يحددها مجلس إدارة المنطقة طبقاً للقواعد التى تضعها الجهة الإدارية المختصة.مادة 39يكون دخول المناطق الحرة أو الإقامة فيها، وفقاً للشروط والأوضاع التى تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.مادة 40 لا تسرى أحكام القانونين رقمى 173 لسنة 1958 باشتراط الحصول على إذن قبل العمل بالهيئات الأجنبية و 231 لسنة 1996ببعض الأحكام الخاصة بتنظيم عمل المصريين لدى جهات أجنبية، على العاملين المصريين فى المشروعات القائمة فى المناطق الحرة.مادة 41 لا يجوز لأى شخص أن يزاول مهنة أو حرفة فى المنطقة الحرة العامة لحسابه بصفة دائمة إلا بعد الحصول على تصريح بذلك من رئيس مجلس إدارتها طبقاً للشروط والأوضاع التى تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون وبعد سداد الرسم الذى تحدده اللائحة بما لا يجاوز خمسمائة جنيه سنوياً.مادة 42يحرر عقد العمل المبرم مع العاملين فى المناطق الحرة من أربع نسخ بيد كل طرف من الطرفين نسخة، وتودع نسخة لدى إدارة المنطقة الحرة وأخرى لدى مكتب العمل بالمنطقة ، فإذا كان العقد محرراً بلغة أجنبية، أرفقت بكل نسخة من هاتين النسختين ترجمة إلى اللغة العربية.مادة 43لا تخضع المشروعات فى المناطق الحرة العامة لأحكام القانون رقم 113 لسنة 1958، والمادة 24 والفصل الخامس من الباب الثالث من قانون العمل.
ويضع مجلس إدارة الجهة الإدارية المختصة القواعد المنظمة لشئون العاملين فى تلك المشروعات.مادة 44 تسرى أحكام قانون التأمين الاجتماعى الصادر بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 على العاملين المصرين بالمشروعات التى تمارس نشاطها فى المناطق الحرة.مادة 45 يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن ألفى جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسة آلاف جنيه، كل من خالف حكم المادة 41 من هذا القانون.
ولا ترفع الدعوى الجنائية بالنسبة إلى هذه الجرائم إلا بناء على طلب كتابى من الجهة الإدارية المختصة.
ويجوز للجهة المشار إليها أن تجرى التصالح مع المخالف أثناء نظر الدعوى مقابل أداء مبلغ يعادل الحد الأدنى لقيمة الغرامة، ويترتب على التصالح انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية.مادة 46 يسرى على الاستثمار فى المناطق الحرة أحكام المواد ( 8، 9، 10، 11، 20) من هذا القانون.تقرير اللجنة المشتركة من لجنة الشئون الاقتصادية
ومكاتب لجان الشئون الدستورية والتشريعية
والخطة والموازنة والإسكان والمرافق العامة والتعمير
عن مشروع قانون بإصدار قانون ضمانات وحوافز الاستثمارأحال المجلس بجلسته المعقودة بتاريخ 22 من مارس سنة 1997، إلى لجنة مشتركة من لجنة الشئون الاقتصادية ومكاتب لجان الشئون الدستورية والتشريعية والخطة والموازنة، مشروع قانون بإصدار قانون ضمانات وحوافز الاستثمار، ثم وافق المجلس بجلسته المعقودة بتاريخ 31 من مارس سنة 1997 على ضم مكتب لجنة الإسكان والمرافق العامة والتعمير إلى اللجنة المشتركة المحال إليها مشروع القانون، فعقدت اللجنة لنظره إحدى عشر اجتماعاً وذلك على النحو الآتى :- الاجتماع الأول صباح يوم الأربعاء 26/3/1997
- الاجتماع الثانى مساء يوم الأحد 30/3/1997
- الاجتماع الثالث مساء يوم الإثنين 31/3/1997
- الاجتماع الرابع صباح يوم الخميس 10/4/1997
- الاجتماع الخامس مساء يوم السبت 12/4/1997
- الاجتماع السادس مساء يوم الأحد 13/4/1997
- الاجتماع السابع مساء يوم الثلاثاء 15/4/1997
- الاجتماع الثامن صباح يوم الإثنين 21/4/1997
- الاجتماع التاسع صباح يوم الثلاثاء 22/4/1997
- الاجتماع العاشر مساء يوم الثلاثاء 22/4/1997
- الاجتماع الحادى عشر مساء يوم السبت 26/4/1997
حضرها كل من السادةالدكتور عاطف عبيد، وزير قطاع الأعمال العام ووزير الدولة للتنمية الإدارية وشئون البيئة.

المستشار فاروق سيف النصر، وزير العدل.

الدكتور يوسف بطرس غالى ، وزير دولة برئاسة مجلس الوزراء.

الدكتور محيي الدين الغريب، وزير المالية.

المستشار طلعت حماد، وزير شئون مجلس الوزراء والمتابعة.

الدكتورة نوال التطاوى، وزيرة الاقتصاد والتعاون الدولى.

الدكتور إبراهيم فوزى رئيس الجهاز التنفيذى للهيئة العامة للاستثمار.
وحضر جانباً من الاجتماعات الأستاذ كمال الشاذلى، وزير الدولة لشئون مجلسى الشعب والشورى.
كما حضرها كل من السادة : فخرى سعد الدين رئيس مصلحة الضرائب، كامل محمد النجار رئيس مصلحة الجمارك ، أحمد فؤاد عطا رئيس مصلحة الشركات، المستشار ماهر عبد الواحد مساعد أول وزير العدل ، د. محمد فتحى نجيب مساعد وزير العدل، د. عصام أحمد محمد وكيل إدارة التشريع بوزارة العدل، محمد العربى ربيع وكيل أول وزارة الإسكان والمرافق والمجتمعات العمرانية، محمد فريد خميس رئيس اتحاد الصناعات المصرية ، وبعض رؤساء جمعيات المستثمرين ورجال الأعمال وأساتذة القانون بالجامعات.
نظرت اللجنة مشروع القانون واستعادت نظر أحكام القوانين الآتية :

قانون الجمارك الصادر بالقانون رقم 66 لسنة 1963، القانون رقم 90 لسنة 1971 بشأن الموافقة على انضمام جمهورية مصر العربية إلى الإتفاقية الخاصة بتسوية المنازعات الناشئة عن الاستثمارات بين الدول وبين رعايا الدول الأخرى، القانون رقم 1 لسنة 1973 فى شأن المنشآت الفندقية والسياحية، القانون رقم 73 لسنة 1973 بشأن تحديد شروط وإجراءات انتخاب ممثلى العمال فى مجالس إدارة وحدات القطاع العام والشركات المساهمة والجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة، وقانون التأمين الاجتماعى الصادر بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975، والقانون رقم 118 لسنة 1975 فى شأن الاستيراد والتصدير، القانون رقم 120 لسنة 1975، فى شأن البنك المركزى المصرى والجهاز المصرفى، القانون رقم 34 لسنة 1976 فى شأن السجل التجارى، القانون رقم 73 لسنة 1976 بشأن منح الهيئة العامة لاستثمار المال العربى والأجنبى والمناطق الحرة حق وضع اللوائح المتعلقة بنظم العاملين بها دون التقيد بالنظم والقواعد الحكومية، القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1977 بتنظيم الشركات السياحية، والقانون رقم 59 لسنة 1979 فى شأن إنشاء المجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة، قانون ضريبة الدمغة الصادر بالقانون رقم 111 لسنة 1980، قانون العمل الصادر بالقانون رقم 137 لسنة 1981 ، قانون الضرائب على الدخل الصادر بالقانون رقم 157 لسنة 1981، قانون شركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة الصادر بالقانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981، قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية الصادر بالقانون رقم 186 لسنة 1986، قانون الاستثمار الصادر بالقانون رقم 230 لسنة 1989، القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1990 بشأن نزع ملكية العقارات للمنفعة العامة، قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات الصادر القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 ، قانون سوق رأس المال الصادر بالقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1992، قانون التحكيم فى المواد المدنية والتجارية الصادر بالقانون رقم 27 لسنة 1994، القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1994 بتنظيم التعامل بالنقد الأجنبى، القانون رقم 95 لسنة 1995 فى شأن التأجير التمويلى، القانون رقم 5 لسنة 1996 فى شأن قواعد التصرف بالمجان فى الأراضى الصحراوية المملوكة للدولة أو الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة أو تأجيرها بإيجار أسمى لإقامة مشروعات استثمارية عليها أو للتوسع فيها، والقانون رقم 230 لسنة 1996 بتنظيم تملك غير المصريين للعقارات المبنية والأراضى الفضاء.وفى ضوء ما دار فى اجتماعات اللجنة من مناقشات وما أدلت به الحكومة من إيضاحات تورد تقريرها عنه مبوباً على النحو التالى :أولاً : مقدمــة :
فى إطار سياسة الانفتاح الاقتصادى التى انتهجتها مصر منذ منتصف السبعينات، قامت الحكومة باتخاذ مجموعة من الإجراءات الكفيلة بخلق المناخ المناسب لدفع عجلة الاستثمار الخاص ليشارك فى عملية التنمية الاقتصادية، وفى منتصف عام 1987 بدأ تطبيق برنامج الإصلاح الاقتصادى من خلال السياسات الاقتصادية والمالية والائتمانية التى وضعتها الحكومة لتحقيق هذا البرنامج، وكان من أدوات هذا الإصلاح المؤثرة والحاسمة الأداة التشريعية من أجل تنظيم سلوك ونشاطات الأفراد والهيئات وتوجيهها لما تسعى الحكومة إلى تحقيقه من غايات لصالح المجتمع ورفاهيته.

وحرصاً من المشرع على مواكبة التطورات الدولية فقد أولى عناية فائقة بالتشريعات التى تشجع الاستثمار وعكف على تنقيتها من كافة الشوائب الطاردة لرأس المال وفى ذات الوقت عمل على زيادة العوامل الجاذبة له، وقد أسفر ذلك عن صدور مجموعة من التشريعات هى :
القانون رقم 65 لسنة 1971 فى شأن استثمار المال العربى والمناطق الحرة :

صدر هذا القانون لمعالجة الأوضاع بالنسبة للشركات التى يساهم فيها غير المصريين من العرب والأجانب.

قانون رقم 43 لسنة 1974 فى شأن نظام استثمار المال العربى والأجنبى والمناطق الحرة :

كان الهدف من إصدار هذا القانون تشجيع تدفق الاستثمارات العربية والأجنبية إلى مصر من أجل دفع عجلة التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية بما يتوائم مع المتغيرات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية فى مصر.

وجاء القانون رقم 32 لسنة 1977 ليعدل الفقرة الثالثة من المادة (20) من هذا القانون بهدف تفادى التمييز بين العاملين فى شركات الاستثمار وشركات القطاع العام.

القانون رقم159 لسنة 1981بإصدار قانون الشركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة :

تضمن هذا القانون أحكاماً من شأنها تشجيع المستثمر المصرى فى إقامة الشركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة وليحل محل القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1954 فى شأن بعض الأحكام الخاصة بشركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة، متغلباً بذلك عل كافة المشاكل التى أسفرت عن التطبيق العملى لهذا القانون.
قانون الاستثمار رقم 230 لسنة 1989 :

صدر هذا القانون ليحل محل القانون رقم 43 لسنة 1974 مستهدفاً عدة مبادئ رئيسية منها منح المستثمر المصرى كافة المزايا التى يحصل عليها الستثمر العربى والأجنبى، وتخطى المعوقات الإدارية والإجرائية التى تؤثر على نمو حجم الاستثمار بتوحيد الجهة التى يتعامل معها المستثمر ومعالجة المشاكل بالنسبة للمشروعات القائمة بوضع الحلول لمديونياتها بالعملات الأجنبية والمحلية والعمل على إقالتها من عثرتها، وتشجيع الاستثمار فى المجالات ذات الأولوية القومية فى الدولة.

ونظراً لتعاظم التنافس بين دول العالم كافة لجذب أعظم كم من الاستثمارات فى عالم التكتلات الكبرى التى لاتدع مجالاً للصمود لأية دولة تتخلف عن المشاركة فى هذا السباق المحموم، خاصة مع المتغيرات المرتقبة لاتفاقية الجات، وحيث أنه لا تنمية بلا استثمار ولا تعاظم للاستثمار بدون مناخ جاذب ومتميز، فقد اقتضى الأمر ضرورة توحيد الضمانات والحوافز الاستثمارية فى قانون مستقل خاصة وأن المرحلة الحالية من مراحل الإصلاح الاقتصادى تتسم بأنها مرحلة الانطلاقة الاستثمارية، ومن ثم فقد أعد مشروع القانون المعروض ليتيح أفضل الضمانات والحوافز للاستثمار فى مصر.

ثانياً : المعالم الرئيسة لمشروع القانون المعروض :
أوضح مشروع القانون بشكل قاطع الضمانات التى تقدمها مصر لأية استثمارات تقام على أراضيها حيث أشتمل الباب الأول منه على الضمانات التى تكفل حماية المال المستثمر من أى اعتداء عن طريق تأميم الشركات والمنشآت ، أو الاستيلاء أو التحفظ عل أموالها أو تجميدها، أو مصادرتها أو فرض الحراسة عليها.

تعامل مشروع القانون مع المجالات التى سيقرر لها حوافز، فقام بتحديد الأنشطة التى ستتمتع بالإعفاءات على وجه التحديد مع إمكانية إضافة مجالات أخرى مستقبلاً تتمتع بذات الإعفاءات وفقاً لما تقتضه الظروف، بينما كانت الحوافز تعطى فى القوانين القائمة طبقاً لطبيعة المشروع أو المنطقة التى يقام عليها.

وحّد مشروع القانون الحوافز التى تسرى تلقائيا على كافة الأنشطة التى تندرج تحت لواء هذا المشروع بقانون، أياً كان مكان أو نوع هذا النشاط واكتفى بالإخطار بإقامة المشروع حتى يتمتع فوراً بالإعفاءات والضمانات الواردة به دون حاجة إلى الحصول على أية موافقات من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بحيث لا يخضع إعطاء تلك الحوافز للحكم الشخصى أو التقييم الفردى.

اختصر مشروع القانون مدة التعامل مع المستثمر بسد الفجوة الزمنية بين تقدم المستثمر بطلب الاستثمار فى مشروع معين وبين الموافقة عليه فالتوحيد والاختصار الإدارى كانا دائماً " مطلباً حتمياً " لتشجيع الاستثمار.

أقر مشروع القانون المزايا الضريبية التى تعطى للمشروعات على النحو التالى :

( أ ) إعفاء لمدة عشرين سنة للمشروعات المقامة خارج نطاق الوادى القديم.
( ب ) إعفاء لمدة عشر سنوات للمشروعات التى تقام داخل المناطق الصناعية الجديدة والمجتمعات العمرانية والمناطق النائية وكذلك المشروعات الممولة من الصندوق الاجتماعى للتنمية.
( ج ) إعفاء لمدة خمس سنوات فيما عدا ذلك من مشروعات.

أعفى مشروع القانون عوائد السندات وصكوك التمويل والأوراق المالية المماثلة والتى تصدرها الشركات المساهمة والخاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون، من ضريبة إيرادات رؤوس الأموال المنقولة وبالتالى أصبحت معفاة من كافة أنواع الضرائب، تشجيعاً للتمويل المتوسط والطويل الأجل.
- أجاز مشروع القانون تخصيص الأراضى المملوكة للدولة أو للأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة، للشركات والمنشآت التى تقام فى مناطق معينة دون مقابل.
- تضمن مشروع القانون إمكانية إعادة الإقراض للقروض الميسرة التى تحصل عليها الدولة بذات الشروط الموجودة فى القروض الأصلية لمشروعات معينة.

ثالثاً : تقديم وعرض لمواد مشروع القانون :

( أ ) مشروع قانون الإصدار :
يتكون مشروع قانون الإصدار من ست مواد تضمنت الأحكام التالية :
- تحل الجهة الإدارية المختصة بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون محل الهيئة العامة للاستثمار.
- إلغاء قانون الاستثمار الصادر بالقانون رقم 230 لسنة 1989 دون المساس بالقواعد المنظمة لشئون العاملين بالهيئة العامة للاستثمار وكل حكم مخالف لأحكام هذا القانون.
- تظل الشركات والمنشآت والمشروعات القائمة وقت العمل بالقانون محتفظة بالمزايا والإعفاءات الضريبية وغيرها من الضمانات والحوافز المقرة لها إلى أن تنتهى المدد الخاصة بها.
- تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون خلال فترة ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ العمل به.

( ب ) مشروع قانون ضمانات وحوفز الاستثمار :
يتكون هذا المشروع بقانون من ثلاثة أبواب أنتظمت سبعة وأربعين مادة وفيما يلى موجز لأهم ماورد بها :

الباب الأول : أحكام عامة

يتكون هذا الباب من سبع مواد (من المادة (1) حتى المادة (7))، ويتناول سريان أحكام هذا القانون على جميع أنشطة الشركات والمنشآت التى تنشأ بعد تاريخ العمل به، وتمتعها بمزايا وضمانات وحوافز الاستثمار وتولى الجهة الإدارية المختصة بمراجعة عقود تأسيس الشركات، وكيفية تسوية المنازعات الخاصة بالاستثمار والمتعلقة بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.

الباب الثانى – ضمانات الاستثمار :

يتكون هذا الباب من ثمانى مواد ( من المادة (8) حتى المادة (15))، تشتمل هذه المواد على عدم جواز تأميم الشركات والمنشآت أو فرض الحراسة عليها، أيضاً لا يجوز تسعير منتجاتها أو تحديد ربحها، بالإضافة إلى أحقية الشركات والمنشآت فى تملك أراضى البناء والعقارات المبنية اللازمة لمباشرة نشاطها.

الباب الثالث – حوافز الاستثمار :

ينقسم هذا الباب إلى ثلاثة فصول على النحو التالى :
الفصل الأول – الإعفاءات الضريبية :
يشتمل هذا الفصل عل أثنى عشرة مادة ( من المادة (16) وحتى المادة (27)) ويتناول أحكاماً عامة بشأن الإعفاءات الضريبية التى تخضع لها الشركات والمنشآت التابعة لهذا القانون.

الفصل الثانى : تخصيص الأراضى وإعادة الإقراض :
يتكون هذا الفصل من مادتين هما المادة (28) والمادة (29)، ويختص هذا الفصل بتخصيص الأراضى المملوكة للدولة أو الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة للشركات والمنشآت وذلك دون مقابل، وإعادة الإقراض للقروض الميسرة التى تحصل عليها الدولة بذات الشروط الموجودة فى القروض الأصلية لمشروعات معينة.

الفصل الثالث – المناطق الحرة :
يحتوى هذا الفصل على ثمانية عشرة مادة ( من المادة (30) وحتى المادة (47)) ويتناول هذا الفصل الأحكام الخاصة والإدارية والتنظيمية لإنشاء المناطق الحرة.

رابعاً : التعديلات التى أدخلتها اللجنة على مواد مشروع القانون :

( أ ) بالنسبة لمواد الإصدار :

المادة الرابعـة :
عدلت اللجنة هذه المادة لتصبح فقرتين، على النحو الآتى :
" مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة السابقة، يلغى قانون الاستثمار الصادر بالقانون رقم 230 لسنة 1989 وذلك دون المساس بحكم الفقرة الثالثة من المادة (20) من القانون سالف الذكر ولا بالقواعد المنظمة لشئون العاملين بالهيئة العامة للاستثمار.

كما تلغى المادتان ( 5 ، 5 مكرر ) من القانون رقم 1 لسنة 1973 فى شأن المنشآت الفندقية والسياحية، والمواد (21 ، 24 ، 25) من القانون رقم 59 لسنة 1979 فى شأن المجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة، والمادة 30 من القانون رقم 95 لسنة 1995 فى شأن التأجير التمويلى ، كما يلغى كل حكم آخر يخالف أحكام القانون المرافق ".

وقد قامت اللجنة بهذا التعديل حفاظاً على نصيب العاملين فى الأرباح الصافية للشركات بما لا يقل عن نسبة 10% من تلك الأرباح.( ب ) بالنسبة للباب الأول – أحكام عامة :

مادة (1) :

عدلت اللجنة الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة لتصبح على النحو الآتى :
" تسرى أحكام هذا القانون على جميع الشركات والمنشآت والمشروعات، أياً كان النظام القانونى الخاضعة له، التى تنشأ بعد تاريخ العمل به، لمزاولة نشاطها فى أى من المجالات الآتية : "

وسبب إضافة عبارة " والمشروعات " هو أن تتمتع المشروعات بذات المزايا والإعفاءات المقررة للشركات والمنشآت، واتساقاً مع ماورد بالمادة الثانية من مواد الإصدار.

كما استبدلت اللجنة عبارة " لمزاولة " بعبارة " متى كانت تزاول " وذلك لتتمتع الشركات والمنشآت والمشروعات بالإعفاءات والمزايا الواردة بمشروع القانون بمجرد أن يتم تأسيسها والترخيص لها بأغراض معينة ويصبح لها الكيان القانونى الخاص بها حتى ولو لم تزاول نشاطها بعد، واتساقاً مع حكم المادة (20) من مشروع القانون المعروض.

- أضافت اللجنة عبارة " أو أحدهما " فى نهاية البند الأول من هذه المادة وذلك لتوضيح تمتع المستثمر بالمزايا والإعفاءات المقررة طبقاً لأحكام مشروع القانون، إذا ما زاول أحد النشاطين الاستصلاح أو الاستزراع أو كليهما.

- استبدلت اللجنة عبارة " النقل الجوى " بكلمة " الطيران " الواردة فى بداية البند السادس من ذات المادة، إحكاماً لصياغة.

عدلت اللجنة البند السابع من هذه المادة ليصبح على النحو التالى :

" الخدمات البترولية المساندة لعمليات الحفر والاستكشاف ونقل وتوصيل الغاز " ، وقامت اللجنة بهذا التعديل حتى يتم تضييق نطاق الخدمات البترولية التى تتمتع بالمزايا والإعفاءات المقررة بموجب مشروع القانون بحيث لا تسرى هذه المزايا على خدمات التوزيع والتسويق والتى لديها طاقة زائدة.

كما قامت اللجنة بحذف عبارة " والتكرير " منعاً للتكرار حيث أن التكرير يعد من الصناعات وقد سبق ورودها فى البند الثالث من هذه المادة.

- حذفت اللجنة عبارة " ونقل " الواردة بالبند التاسع من هذه المادة وذلك لاتساع مفهوم هذا المجال بحيث قد يشمل وسائل النقل الغير مرتبطة بالبنية الأساسية.

- أضافت اللجنة بنداً جديداً إلى هذه المادة يلى البند الخاص بالنقل الجوى … ينص على ما يأتى :

" النقل البحرى لأعالى البحار " وذلك تدعيماً لهذا النشاط بحيث يسمح بدخول السفن المصرية الرافعة للعلم المصرى إلى هذا المجال الحيوى أسوة بالسفن الأجنبية وتحفيزاً للمصريين على تملك السفن.

- أثناء مناقشة الفقرة لأخيرة من هذه المادة والتى تجيز لمجلس الوزراء إضافة مجالات أخرى تتمتع بالمزايا الواردة بمشروع القانون أثيرت عدة تساؤلات حول مدى دستوريتها وتعارضها مع المادة (119) من الدستور والتى تقضى بأن إنشاء الضرائب العامة أو تعديلها أو إلغائها لا يتم إلا بقانون.

وقد تبين للجنة أنه لا تعارض مع الدستور نظراً أن المادة (119) تفرق فى فقرتيها بين أمرين، الأول إنشاء أو تعديل أو إلغاء الضرائب العامة وهذا لا يتم إلا بقانون، أما الثانى فهو الإعفاء وهذا لا يتم إلا وفقاً للأحوال المبينة فى القانون، أى لا يتطلب الأمر صدور قانون حتى يتحقق الإعفاء.

وقد قامت اللجنة بإضافة عبارة " تتطلبها حاجة البلاد " فى نهاية هذه الفقرة الأخيرة بحيث لا يتم إضافة أية مجالات أخرى تتمتع بالضمانات والحوافز المقررة بمشروع القانون إلا إذا إقتضت الضرورة ذلك.

مادة (2) ، مادة (5) :
قامت اللجنة بإضافة عبارة " والمشروعات " بعد عبارة " والمنشآت " الواردة فى هاتين المادتين أسوة بما تم فى المادة (1) من مشروع القانون.

مـادة (6) :
استدلت اللجنة عبارة " المتهم بارتكاب " بكلمة " مرتكب " والواردة فى نهاية الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة، حيث أن عبارة " مرتكب الجريمة " تحمل فى طياتها ثبوت الإدانة.

كما أضافت اللجنة عبارة " الخاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون " بعد عبارة " أو المنشآت " الواردة فى عجز الفقرة الأولى من ذات المادة.

مـادة (14) :
حذفت اللجنة كلمة " الشركات " الواردة فى صدر المادة إحكاماً للصياغـة، كما أضافـت عبـارة " مـن هـذا القانـون "، بعد عبـارة " المادة 1 " الواردة فى الفقرة الأولى.

أضافت اللجنة عبارة " وذلك على النحو الذى تحدده اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون " فى عجز الفقرة الأخيرة من هذه المادة، حيث أن اللائحة التنفيذية لمشروع القانون سوف تتضمن القواعد المنظمة لاشتراك العاملين فى مجالس الإدارة.

- وقد قامت اللجنة بإضافـة عبارة " لهذا القانون " بعد عبارة " اللائحة التنفيذية " أينما وردت فى باقى مواد مشروع القانون.

مـادة (16) :
استبدلت اللجنة كلمة " المشروعات بعبارة " بالنسبة للمشروعات فى نهاية الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة إحكاماً للصياغة.

مـادة (17) :
حذفت اللجنة كلمة " رئيس " الواردة فى نهاية الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة، وذلك لأهمية هذا القرار المتعلق بتقدير الإعفاءات وفق طبيعة المنطقة التى سيقام عليها المشروع، ومن ثم يتيح هذا التعديل لمختلف الوزارات المشاركة فى اتخاذ هذا القرار فى ظل القوانين التى تخضع لها بشرط أن تكون مدد الإعفاء المقررة لها لم تنته فى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون.

مـادة (18) :
أثناء مناقشة هذه المادة أثير تساؤلاً حول وضع الشركات والمنشآت القائمة قبل العمل بمشروع القانون المعروض وذلك بالنسبة للإعفاءات المنصوص عليها بالمادتين (16)، (17) منه.

وقد تبين للجنة أن كلمة " تستكمل " الواردة فى صدر هذه المادة تفيد بحق هذه الشركات والمنشآت القائمة قبل العمل بهذا القانون فى أن تتمتع بالمزايا الإضافية المقررة بموجب المادتين سالفتى الذكر طالما أن هذه المزايا تفوق ما تحصل عليه.

مادة (26) :
حذفت اللجنة كلمة " الشركات الواردة فى عجز المادة وذلك إحكاماً للصياغة.

مادة (29) :
- قامت اللجنة بإضافة عبارة " ما لم تنص التشريعات والاتفاقيات الموقعة فى هذا الشأن على خلاف ذلك ". فى نهاية هذه المادة، والحكمة من هذه الإضافة هى ربط الحق فى إعادة الإقراض بعدم وجود ما يخالف ذلك من التشريعات والاتفاقيات الموقعة بهذا الشأن وبذلك يجوز إعادة الإقراض لهذا النوع من القروض للمشروعات التى يقيمها القطاع الخاص إذا رأى مجلس الوزراء ضرورة لذلك.

مادة (31) :
بنـد ( أ ) :
عدلت اللجنة هذا البند ليصبح عل النحو الآتى :
" وضع اللوائح والنظم اللازمة لإدارة المناطق الحرة " وذلك منعاً للبس الذى قد ينشأ من أن البند ( أ ) على النحو الوارد فى مشروع القانون المقدم من الحكومة قد يعنى التعرض للعلاقة بين العامل ورب العمل داخل الوحدات الإنتاجية فى حين أن هذه العلاقة ينظمها قانون العمل رقم 137 لسنة 1981.

ومن ناحية أخرى جاء هذا التعديل ليعطى مرونة أكبر للجهة الإدارية فى وضع الأنظمة الخاصة فى كل ما يتعلق بإدارة المنطقة الحرة.

مادة (33) :
- استبدلت اللجنة عبارة " لمزاولة نشاطها " بعبارة " لصالحها " الواردة فى هذه المادة ليصبح النص أكثر شمولاً مما يشجع على جذب الاستثمارات.

- كما حذفت اللجنة كلمة " فقط " الواردة فى الفقرة الخامسة من هذه المادة وذلك لأن وجود هذه الكلمة يعنى أن تحصيل الضريبة الجمركية يتم مقابل الخدمة فقط فى حين أن هذه الضريبة تفرض على سعر قطع الغيار المستخدمة فى الإصلاح بالإضافة إلى مقابل خدمة العمل.

وقد تبين للجنة من خلال المناقشات أنه فى حالة وجود ضريبة مبيعات على قيمة الإصلاح فإنها تستحق وفقاً للقواعد العامة.

مادة (36) :
حذفت اللجنة عبارة : " وتسرى سائر القوانين المصرية على المناطق الحرة " الواردة فى هذه المادة، وذلك لأن المناطق الحرة مناطق ذات طبيعة خاصة يجب أن تعفى من تطبيق العديد من القوانين المصرية والتى تسرى على سائر المناطق فى مصر حتى تتمكن من جذب الاستثمارات ومنافسة المناطق الحرة العالمية.

- كما قامت اللجنة بنقل الفقرة الثالثة من ذات المادة إلى نهاية الفقرة الثانية وذلك على النحو الوارد بالجدول المقارن المرفق، إحكاماً للصياغة.

مادة (37) :
عدلت اللجنة هذه المادة لتصبح على النحو الآتى :
" لا تخضع الشركات التى تمارس نشاطها فى المناطق الحرة العامة للأحكام المنصوص عليها فى القانونين رقمى 73 لسنة 1973 و 159 لسنة 1981".

وسبب إضافة كلمة " العامة " بعد كلمة " الحرة " الواردة فى هذه المادة هو استمرار احتفاظ العاملين بنفس الحقوق التى كانوا يتمتعون بها فى المشروعات القائمة إذا ما تحول المشروع إلى منطقة حرة خاصة وبذلك يتم توحيد القواعد العامة التى تحكم حقوق العاملين فى المشروعات المحولة إلى مناطق حرة خاصة وتلك التى لم يتم تحويلها.

مادة (42) :
- استبدلت اللجنة كلمة " تصريح " بكلمة " ترخيص " الواردة فى هذه المادة حيث أن الحصول على ترخيص يتعلق بإنشاء مشروع معين، أما مزاولة مهنة أو حرفة فتتطلب من الشخص الحصول على تصريح.

مادة (44) :
عدلت اللجنة هذه المادة لتصبح على النحو الوارد بالجدول المقارن المرفق.

وسبب إضافة كلمة " العامة " بعد كلمة " الحرة " لكى يقتصر عدم خضوع المشروعات المقامة فى المناطق الحرة لقانون العمل على المناطق الحرة فقط دون المناطق الحرة الخاصة حتى لا يحدث انتقاص لحقوق العمال فى المشروعات المنشأة طبقاً لقانون الشركات إذا تحولت إلى مناطق حرة خاصة طبقاً لما يجيزه مشروع القانون.

وقد قامت اللجنة بإضافة عبارة " ويضع مجلس إدارة الجهة الإدارية المختصة القواعد المنظمة لشئون العاملين فى تلك المشروعات". فى نهاية هذه المادة، ضماناً لحقوق العاملين فى تلك المشروعات واتساقاً مع الحقوق المخولة لهم وفقاً لقانون الاستثمار رقم 230 لسنة 1989، وكذلك حرصاً على تأكيد تمتع هؤلاء العمال بحقوقهم التى تقررها الجهة الإدارية المختصة.

مادة (47) :
حذفت اللجنة رقم (12) الوارد بهذه المادة وذلك حتى لا يسرى حكم المادة (12) من مشروع القانون والتى تجيز تملك أراضى البناء والعقارات المبنية اللازمة لمباشرة النشاط أو التوسع فيه، علـى المناطق الحرة.

هذا وقد أبدى السيد العضو خالد محمود اعتراضه كتابة على مشروع القانون المعروض وذلك للأسباب الآتية :

عدم تحديد المقصود " بالجهة الإدارية المختصة " الواردة فى مشروع القانون.

إعطاء مجلس الوزراء الحق فى إضافة أنشطة أخرى جديدة تعفى من الضرائب وهو ما يتعارض مع حكم المادة 19 من الدستور، كما أن حق إعادة الإقراض المنصوص عليه فى مشروع القانون لابد وأن ينص عليه فى الاتفاقيات التى يوافق عليها مجلس الشعب حيث أنه حق دستورى وأصيل للمجلس.

واللجنة المشتركة توافق على مشروع القانون، وترجو المجلس الموقر الموافقة عليه معدلاً بالصيغة المرفقة.

رئيس اللجنة المشتركة

دكتور / مصطفى السعيد
مذكرة إيضاحية
لمشروع قانون
بإصدار قانون ضمانات وحوافز الاستثمار
ــــــ

تتسابق دول العالم كافة – فى العصر الذى نعيش فيه – لجذب أعظم كم من الاستثمارات، فى عالم التكتلات الكبرى التى لا تدع مجالاً للعيش لأية دولة تتخلف عن المشاركة فى هذا السباق المحموم.

ولن تنال دولة قدراً من الفوز فى هذا المضمار إذا شابت شرائعها شوائب طاردة لرؤوس الأموال، أو خالطتها عوائق منفرة للمدخرات.

لئن كان ذلك، وكانت مشاق هذا التنافس تتعاظم مع المتغيرات المرتقبة لاتفاقية الجات، إلا أن مصر – بعراقة حضارتها وأصالة شعبها – قادرة على قبول التحدى الأكبر فى ظل التحول الاقتصادى العالمى المعاصر، تطلعاً لجنى ثمار هذا النضال.

وإذا كان ما تقدم، وكانت إتاحة أفضل ضمانات وحوافز للاستثمار هى أيسر السبل الموصلة للغاية المرجوة.

فقد أعد مشروع القانون المرافق بإصدار قانون جديد – متميز – بهذه الضمانات والحوافز ، يلبى حاجة العصر وتتحصل أبرز ملامحه فيما يلى :

مـواد الإصـدار

تظل الشركات والمنشآت والمشروعات القائمة وقت العمل بالقانون محتفظة بالمزايا والإعفاءات الضريبية وغيرها من الضمانات والحوافز المقرر لها إلى أن تنتهى المدد الخاصة بها طبقاً للتشريعات والاتفاقيات المستمدة منها.

تحل الجهة الإدارية المختصة بتنفيذ أحكام القانون المرافق محل الهيئة العامة للاستثمار، ويصدر بتحديد تلك الجهة وبيان اختصاصاتها وتنظيم عملها قرار من رئيس الجمهورية، وإلى أن يصدر هذا القرار تستمر الهيئة العامة للاستثمار فى مباشرة نشاطها وفقاً للأحكام السارية قبل العمل بالقانون المرافق.

يلغى قانون الاستثمار الصادر بالقانون رقم 230 لسنة 1989 دون المساس بالقواعد المنظمة لشئون العاملين بالهيئة العامة للاستثمار، كما تلغى المادتان ( 5 و 5 مكرراً ) من القانون رقم 1 لسنة 1973 فى شأن المنشآت الفندقية والسياحية والمواد (21، 24، 25) من القانون رقم 59 لسنة 1979 فى شأن المجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة، والمادة (30) من القانون رقم 95 لسنة 1995 فى شأن التأجير التمويلى.

يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون المرافق، وإلى أن تصدر هذه اللائحة يستمر تطبيق اللوائح والقرارات المعمول بها قبل صدور القانون فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكامه.

فحـوى القانـون

يضم القانون ثلاثة أبواب أولها الأحكام العامة، وأوسطها ضمانات الاستثمار، وآخرها حوافز الاستثمار، ويشتمل هذا الباب الأخير على ثلاثة فصول، الإعفاءات الضريبية، وتخصيص الأراضى وإعادة الإقراض، والمناطق الحرة.


الباب الأول
الأحكام العامة
ـــ

تسرى أحكام القانون على جميع الشركات والمنشآت التى تنشأ بعد تاريخ العمل به أياً كان النظام القانونى الخاضعة له، متى كانت تزاول نشاطها بالفعل فى المجالات المحددة فى المادة (1)، ويجوز لمجلس الوزراء إضافة مجالات أخرى.

يكون تمتع الشركات والمنشآت ذات الأغراض والأنشطة المتعددة بضمانات وحوافز الاستثمار مقصوراً على نشاطها الخاص بالمجالات المشار إليها.

لا تخل أحكام القانون بأية مزايا أو إعفاءات ضريبية أو غيرها من ضمانات وحوافز أفضل مقررة بتشريعات أخرى أو اتفاقيات.

تتولى الجهة الإدارية المختصة مراجعة عقود تأسيس الشركات وأنظمتها الأساسية، ويصدر بالترخيص بتأسيس شركات المساهمة قرار من الجهة الإدارية المختصة.

تتولى الجهة الإدارية المختصة تخصيص الأراضى اللازمة للشركات والمنشآت وإبرام العقود الخاصة بها بالنيابة عن الجهات المعنية، كما تتولى الحصول من الجهات المعنية – بالنيابة عن أصحاب الشركات والمنشآت – على جميع التراخيص اللازمة لإنشائها وإدارتها وتشغيلها.

يؤخذ رأى الجهة الإدارية المختصة قبل طلب رفع الدعوى الجنائية فى جرائم التهريب الجمركى، والضرائب على الدخل، والتهرب من الضريبة العامة على المبيعات، والنقد الأجنبى، إذا كان مرتكب الجريمة تابعاً لإحدى الشركات أو المنشآت.

يجوز تسوية منازعات الاستثمار المتعلقة بتنفيذ أحكام القانون بالطريقة التى يتم الاتفاق عليها مع المستثمر، كما يجوز الاتفاق على تسوية هذه المنازعات فى إطار الاتفاقيات السارية بين جمهورية مصر العربية ودولة المستثمر أو فى إطار الاتفاقية الخاصة بتسوية المنازعات الناشئة عن الاستثمارات بين الدول وبين رعايا الدول الأخرى التى انضمت إليها جمهورية مصر العربية، كما يجوز الاتفاق على تسوية المنازعات المشار إليها بطريق التحكيم أمام مركز القاهرة الإقليمى للتحكيم التجارى الدولى أو وفقاً لأحكام قانون التحكيم فى المواد المدنية والتجارية.

الباب الثانى
ضمانات الاستثمار
ـــ

لا يجوز تأميم الشركات والمنشآت، أو الاستيلاء أو التحفظ على أموالها، أو تجميدها، أو مصادرتها.

لا يجوز فرض الحراسة على الشركات والمنشآت أو الحجز على أموالها بالطريق الإدارى .
لا يجوز تسعير منتجات الشركات والمنشآت، أو تحديد ربحها.

لا يجوز إلغاء أو إيقاف الترخيص بالانتفاع بالعقارات التى رخص بالانتفاع بها للشركة أو المنشأة، كلها أو بعضها، إلا فى حالة مخالفة شروط الترخيص.

للشركات والمنشآت الحق فى تملك أراضى البناء والعقارات المبنية اللازمة لمباشرة نشاطها والتوسع فيه أياً كانت جنسية مالكيها.

للشركات والمنشآت أن تستورد بذاتها أو عن طريق الغير ماتحتاج إليه فى إنشائها أو التوسع فيها أو تشغيلها دون حاجة لقيدها فى سجل المستوردين، كما يكون للشركات والمنشآت أن تصدر منتجاتها بالذات أو بالوساطة دون ترخيص وبغير حاجة لقيدها فى سجل المصدرين.

الباب الثالث
حوافز الاستثمار
ـــ
الفصل الأول
الإعفاءات الضريبية
ــــ
تعفى من الضريبة على إيرادات النشاط التجارى والصناعى، أو الضريبة على أرباح شركات الأموال، أرباح الشركات والمنشآت وأنصبة الشركاء فيها، وذلك لمدة خمس سنوات.

ويكون الإعفاء لمدة عشر سنوات بالنسبة للشركات والمنشآت التى تقام داخل المناطق الصناعية الجديدة والمجتمعات العمرانية والمناطق النائية، وكذا بالنسبة للمشروعات الممولة من الصندوق الاجتماعى للتنمية.

تعفى من الضريبة على إيرادات النشاط التجارى والصناعى، أو الضريبة على أرباح شركات الأموال، أرباح الشركات والمنشآت التى تمارس نشاطها خارج الوادى القديم وكذا أنصبة الشركاء فيها، يستوى فى ذلك أن تكون منشأة خارج هذا الوادى أو منقولة منه، وذلك لمدة عشرين سنة.
تعفى من ضريبة الدمغة ومن رسوم التوثيق والشهر عقود تأسيس الشركات والمنشآت وعقود القرض والرهن المرتبطة بأعمالها، وذلك لمدة ثلاث سنوات. كما تعفى من الضريبة والرسوم المشار إليها عقود تسجيل الأراضى اللازمة لإقامة الشركات والمنشآت.

يعفى من الضريبة على أرباح شركات الأموال مبلغ يعادل نسبة من رأس المال المدفوع تحدد بسعر البنك المركزى للإقراض والخصم، وذلك بالنسبة لشركات المساهمة المقيدة أسهمها بإحدى بورصات الأوراق المالية.

تعفى من الضريبة على إيرادات رؤوس الأموال المنقولة عوائد السندات وصكوك التمويل والأوراق المالية الأخرى المماثلة التى تصدرها شركات المساهمة بشرط أن تطرح فى اكتتاب عام وأن تكون مقيدة بإحدى بورصات الأوراق المالية.

تسرى على الشركات والمنشآت أحكام المادة (4) من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية الخاصة بتحصيل ضريبة جمركية بفئة موحدة مقدارها (5%) من القيمة، وذلك على جميع ما تستورده من آلات ومعدات وأجهزة لازمة لإنشائها.

تعفى الأرباح الناتجة عن اندماج الشركات أو تقسيمها أو تغيير شكلها القانونى من الضرائب والرسوم التى تستحق بسبب الاندماج أو التقسيم أو تغيير الشكل القانونى.

تتمتع الشركات والمنشآت الدامجة والمندمجة والشركات والمنشآت التى يتم تقسيمها أو تغيير شكلها القانونى بالإعفاءات المقررة لها قبل الاندماج أو التقسيم أو تغيير الشكل القانونى إلى أن تنتهى مدد الإعفاء الخاصة بها، ولا يترتب على الاندماج أو التقسيم أو تغيير الشكل القانونى أية إعفاءات ضريبية جديدة.

يعفى من الضريبة على إيرادات النشاط التجارى والصناعى، أو الضريبة على أرباح شركات الأموال، ناتج تقييم الحصص العينية التى تدخل فى تأسيس شركات المساهمة أو التوصية بالأسهم أو الشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة أو فى زيادة رأسمالها.

تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية الشروط والقواعد والإجراءات الخاصة بالتمتع بالإعفاءات الضريبية تلقائياً دون توقف على موافقة إدارية، على أن يلغى الإعفاء فى حالة مخالفة تلك الشروط والقواعد.

الفصل الثانى
تخصيص الأراضى وإعادة الإقراض
ـــ

يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء تخصيص الأراضى المملوكة للدولة أو للأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة للشركات والمنشآت التى تقام فى مناطق معينة، وذلك دون مقابل.

يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء إعادة الإقراض للقروض الميسرة التى تحصل عليها الدولة بذات شروط القروض الأصلية لمشروعات معينة.

الفصل الثالث
المناطق الحرة
ـــ

يشتمل هذا الفصل على مضمون الأحكام الواردة بالباب الثالث من قانون الاستثمار القائم الذى ألغى فى مواد الإصدار، وقد أدخلت عليها بعض التعديلات، أهمها :

أجيز للجهة الإدارية المختصة – فى المادة (30) – الموافقة على تحويل أحد المشروعات المقامة داخل البلاد إلى منطقة حرة خاصة فى ضوء الضوابط التى تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون.

استحدث – فى المادة (33) – عدم خضوع البضائع التى تصدرها مشروعات المنطقة الحرة إلى خارج البلاد أو تستوردها لصالحها للضريبة العامة على المبيعات، كما أعفيت من هذه الضريبة جميع الأدوات والمهمات والآلات ووسائل النقل الضرورية اللازمة لمزاولة النشاط المرخص به للمشروعات داخل المناطق الحرة.

حدد – فى المادة (34) – وعاء الضريبة الجمركية، بالنسبة للمنتجات المستوردة من مشروعات المناطق الحرة والتى تشتمل على مكونات محلية وأخرى أجنبية، بقيمة المكونات الأجنبية بالسعر السائد وقت خروجها من المنطقة الحرة إلى داخل البلاد، وهذا حكم قائم أضيف إليه شرط مؤداه ألا تزيد الضريبة الجمركية المستحقة على المكونات الأجنبية عن الضريبة المستحقة على المنتج النهائى المستورد من الخارج.

تخضع المشروعات التى تقام فى المناطق الحرة لرسم سنوى مقداره (1%) من قيمة السلع – منصوص عليه فى المادة (36) – وحالياً يستوى فى ذلك السلع الداخلة إلى المناطق الحرة أو الخارجة منها، وقد استبدل بذلك حساب الرسم من قيمة السلع عند الدخول بالنسبة لمشروعات التخرين ومن قيمة السلع عند الخروج بالنسبة لمشروعات التصنيع والتجميع.
ومشروع القانون معروض رجاء التفضل – فى حالة الموافقة – بتوقيعه وإحالته إلى مجلس الشعب.
مع عظيم إحترامى.
رئيس مجلس الوزراء
18/3/1997 د / كمـال الجنزورى

----------

